# [SOLVED] timedatectl shows "Network time on: no"

## PQPGuy

I am using net-misc/chrony.  timedatectl says

```
Network time on: no
```

Does this mean my machine is not being sync'd with time servers?  If so, anybody knows how to fix or troubleshoot this?  My /etc/chrony/chrony.conf is

```
pool pool.ntp.org iburst

driftfile /var/lib/chrony/drift

makestep 1.0 3

rtcsync

cmdport 0

pool 0.de.pool.ntp.org iburst 

pool 1.de.pool.ntp.org iburst

pool 2.de.pool.ntp.org iburst

pool 3.de.pool.ntp.org iburst
```

Many thanks.

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]Last edited by PQPGuy on Fri Sep 08, 2017 7:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Just like all other things, systemd ate the functionality of chrony/ntpd in client mode.

What you want to do is enable systemd's ntp functionality by editing /etc/systemd/timesyncd.conf to include your ntp servers and enable ntp by

# timedatectl set-ntp true 

Ref: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/systemd-timesyncd

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

If you're using ntpd or chronyd instead of timesyncd, you don't want the timesyncd service running. The output of the timedatectl command shows 'Network time on: no' if timesyncd specifically is not running, so it looks to me like your installation is fine. You can check by using the date command to set the system clock to e.g. half an hour in the future then use the timedatectl command to check if the system clock time returns to the real time:

```
$ timedatectl

      Local time: Thu 2017-09-07 14:17:38 BST

  Universal time: Thu 2017-09-07 13:17:38 UTC

        RTC time: Thu 2017-09-07 13:17:37

       Time zone: Europe/London (BST, +0100)

 Network time on: yes

NTP synchronized: yes

 RTC in local TZ: no

$ systemctl | grep time

  systemd-timesyncd.service                                             loaded active running   Network Time Synchronization

  time-sync.target                                                      loaded active active    System Time Synchronized

  timers.target                                                         loaded active active    Timers

  systemd-tmpfiles-clean.timer                                          loaded active waiting   Daily Cleanup of Temporary Directories

$ systemctl | grep chrony

$ sudo timedatectl set-ntp no

Password: 

$ timedatectl

      Local time: Thu 2017-09-07 14:19:48 BST

  Universal time: Thu 2017-09-07 13:19:48 UTC

        RTC time: Thu 2017-09-07 13:19:46

       Time zone: Europe/London (BST, +0100)

 Network time on: no

NTP synchronized: yes

 RTC in local TZ: no

$ sudo systemctl start chronyd

$ systemctl | grep chrony

  chronyd.service                                                       loaded active running   Chrony Network Time Service

$ timedatectl

      Local time: Thu 2017-09-07 14:20:34 BST

  Universal time: Thu 2017-09-07 13:20:34 UTC

        RTC time: Thu 2017-09-07 13:20:33

       Time zone: Europe/London (BST, +0100)

 Network time on: no

NTP synchronized: yes

 RTC in local TZ: no

$ date

Thu  7 Sep 14:22:45 BST 2017

$ sudo date 09071454

Thu  7 Sep 14:54:00 BST 2017

$ date

Thu  7 Sep 14:54:03 BST 2017

$ systemctl | grep timesyncd

$ date

Thu  7 Sep 14:25:17 BST 2017

$ timedatectl

      Local time: Thu 2017-09-07 14:25:30 BST

  Universal time: Thu 2017-09-07 13:25:30 UTC

        RTC time: Thu 2017-09-07 13:25:29

       Time zone: Europe/London (BST, +0100)

 Network time on: no

NTP synchronized: no

 RTC in local TZ: no

$ timedatectl

      Local time: Thu 2017-09-07 14:26:03 BST

  Universal time: Thu 2017-09-07 13:26:03 UTC

        RTC time: Thu 2017-09-07 13:26:02

       Time zone: Europe/London (BST, +0100)

 Network time on: no

NTP synchronized: yes

 RTC in local TZ: no

$ 
```

Notice in the output pasted above that the installation was originally using timesyncd then I switched it to use chronyd. Notice above that the output of the timedatectl command now shows 'Network time on: no' but chronyd corrected the system clock time when I set it to be 32 minutes in the future.

----------

## PQPGuy

 *Quote:*   

> enable systemd's ntp functionality by editing /etc/systemd/timesyncd.conf to include your ntp servers and enable ntp by
> 
> # timedatectl set-ntp true
> 
> 

 

Thank you, guys.  This does it!

----------

